
Purposes, Concepts, Misfits, and a Redesign of Git [pdf] - mdlincoln
http://people.csail.mit.edu/sperezde/pre-print-oopsla16.pdf
======
mdlincoln
And if you want a TL;DR: [http://neverworkintheory.org/2016/09/30/rethinking-
git.html](http://neverworkintheory.org/2016/09/30/rethinking-git.html)

